# does anyone know how long it takes tren acetate to reach PEAK levels?



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

im not asking the half life, just how long it takes to spike before it starts to drop. few hours?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I think it peaks in around 2days and drops over 3 so a total of 5days? Well I think that's propionate but I'm sure ace is around the same time????


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ah I'm not sure how long the actuall peak is sorry


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Ah I'm not sure how long the actuall peak is sorry


acetate is a 24 hr halflife i believe. if this is so, i would imagine 4-6 hrs being the peak time. come on wise old juiceheads, enlighten meeee


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I think it peaks an hour or two after injection. Its definitely the same night you inject.

If you've ever used a "rip blend" with test prop and tren ace, you feel hornier a day and a half after injection, because the tren is wearing off, but the test prop is still going strong. Tren ace likes your blood almost as much as your fat. When it gets into your blood, an enzyme called esterase chops off the ester and turns it into acetic acid (vinegar!) and trenbolone.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't worry about vinegar in your blood. That's what booze gets broken down to, and one of the reasons you have a bad head the next day!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> Don't worry about vinegar in your blood. That's what booze gets broken down to, and one of the reasons you have a bad head the next day!


ive never had a bad head yet in my 11 and a half weeks of using leangain/one rip lol. ive also never had tren cough.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I would say your guess of 4-6 hours wouldnt be far off with ace


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I would say your guess of 4-6 hours wouldnt be far off with ace


cool cool.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Tryin to time that gym sesh just right hey


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> ive never had a bad head yet in my 11 and a half weeks of using leangain/one rip lol. ive also never had tren cough.


No, Itsa! I mean, a bad head after getting drunk.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Tryin to time that gym sesh just right hey


no not quite. lately ive been training late and i cant be bothered with pip during training so it sets back my jab by about 2.5 hrs. i wondered because i was thinking a largeish post workout meal at 9:30 along with a jab, then bed for 12ish, could result in more results, no? or am i just being a retard.



Zorrin said:


> No, Itsa! I mean, a bad head after getting drunk.


ohhh right lol



chilisi said:


> You do not always get it. I've only ever had it one a d I've used Tren a few times now.


ah


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't over think it mate, I know what you're saying but your best bet is to just jab the fcuker then let it do it's magic! Lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Don't over think it mate, I know what you're saying but your best bet is to just jab the fcuker then let it do it's magic! Lol


true, cycles coming to an end anyway. i have like 4ml of one rip left lol


----------

